# Can't Install AVG 8.0 Free Edition



## TaintedTulip (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi all,

I have had AVG Free installed for 6-8 months. A few weeks ago it began failing to connect to the update server and quoting an "invalid update control CTF file", so I finally decided to uninstall and then reinstall avg a week ago. I downloaded the installation file, but every time I tried to install I got the following errors:


Error: Action failed for file avgtdix.sys: starting service....
Error 0x80070014
Rollback:
Warning: Action failed for directory Log: removing directory....
Error 0x80070091


My internet connection is working for everything else, I haven't installed any other software that might be blocking it, and as far as I can tell there isn't anything else that should be causing problems. I have scanned my computer with ad-aware which came up clean, then scanned with spybot and after removing some problems there and attempting to install AVG again only got:

Local machine: installation failed
Installation:
Error: Action failed for file avgtdix.sys: starting service....
Error 0x80070014

I scan my computer regularly with AVG, Ad-Aware and Spybot S & D, so it is generally pretty bug free.

What could the problem be?

Thanks,
TT


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

TaintedTulip,
A beautiful name! Warm welcome! Do you have a Firewall?


----------



## TaintedTulip (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you!

I only have a stock standard firewall that came with the OS (Windows Firewall) which was in place the first time I installed AVG. I have tried turning it off while installing AVG, but it didn't make a difference.

Cheers,
TT


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

http://freeforum.avg.com/read.php?12,168927,170753

Try out the above link!should help!


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

what antivirus program did you have before you tried to install avg ? here is a avg uninstall tool. run it ,RESTART , then try to install the new avg 8.0

http://www.avg.com/download-tools


----------

